# South Shore Line



## Yerry (Mar 2, 2005)

I have to meet someone when the CONO comes in Tuesday morning at Chicago Union, and see him off at 2:something when he leaves for Denver. I'm driving down from the Grand rapids (MI) area.

I was wondering if, instead of driving all the way in and paying a bundle for parking, I could drive as far as Odgen Dunes and take the old South Shore Line in. I know fares and schedules, but what I need to know is:

"What details are involved in parking at the station, 7:30AM to 4PM (approx)? Do I park and ride? Do I but a pass (one day, I hope)?

Thanks!


----------



## Yerry (Mar 13, 2005)

With no info, I drove down kind of nervously. A late start (5:55 AM) and a series of small but solid white snowstorms gave me NO leeway. Turned out the station was clearly marked and easy to get to from I-94 (Via IN-49). First parking lot (next to the station) was packed, but I saw many pwoplw walking in alonmg a path, and I correctly deduced there was another lot further down.

There was. Still lots of free parking, no permits needed. I walked to the station, saw the ticket machine was out of order, and got to the tracks with two minutes to spare. Fare was $6.35 and I paid cash on the train.

Train was made up of the original set of electrics that replaced the pre-WW-One in the '80's. Incredibly clean, but not suited to sleep!

Walk from VanBuren to Union was a high-speed, bitterly cold walk. Spent the day with my traveling friend in the First Class lounge-- lady running things was very nice and nobody had to make up any stories to get me in!

When he left for Denver, I humped back to VanBuren at high speed. Warmer, but not by much. I didn't know the retuen schedule, but I lucked out in that the next train went all the way east. Goty off at Dune Station, found the car, and was home in two hours.

I was amazed at how well things went. This has got to be the biggest travel/commuter secret around. The South Shore fares are far cheaper than parking at the Union Station lot.

Nice touch: the on-train tickets are still the paper slips with the triangular nubs telling how much you paid, along with the classic CSS&SB herald on it. The in-station tickets look just like a computer-printed movie ticket, though.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2005)

Yerry,

Thanks for your trip report. I'm glad that things went so well for you overall.  Especially with the lounge, I'm surprised that you got in with no hassle.

Sorry that no one knew the answer to your original question though.


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 16, 2005)

AlanB said:


> Yerry,
> Thanks for your trip report. I'm glad that things went so well for you overall.  Especially with the lounge, I'm surprised that you got in with no hassle.
> 
> Sorry that no one knew the answer to your original question though.


I once had similarily good experience in the metropolitan lounge in 30th street station. I was a passenger in business class, and was entitled to use the lounge at that time. My friend from high school and his wife were with me, and the attendant let them in too. It was not crowded, but my friends were impressed with the lounge and my travel savvy.


----------



## Yerry (Apr 7, 2005)

Flew Chicago to Birmingham (AL) last weekend. My ride to Chicago backed out at the last minute, but a friend bailed me out-- only going as far as Dune Park and riding the Chicago South Shore Line the rest of the way was a great selling point for getting the ride. No driving to O'Hare! Friend was impressed with my so-called travel savvy.

There:

Friend drives me Grand Rapids to Dune Park (2 hours)

South Shore to van Buren

Walk to Blue Line (subway)

Blue Line to O'Hare

Fly to Birmingham.

Back:

Fly to O'Hare

Blue Line to Clinton

Walk to Union Station

Pere Marquette (370) to Grand Rapids

Ride home from station

Pere Marquette was about 10 minutes late. Delay was from, ironically enough, Amtrak dispatching and trains (2). Very nice crew.

Of course, the South Shore and the Pere Marquette were the best parts of the weekend.


----------

